# Interesting Challenge: EKG machine



## CBR372 (Oct 13, 2009)

Ok so right now I am the ME for my college's production of "Stop Kiss". And for many scenes we are located in a hospital. So hence the director and scenic designer decided it was necessary for a realistic looking EKG monitor(Heart Monitor) to be next to the bed. 

So this presents few challenges

1) Where do we find a video loop of a realistic heart monitor/EKG?
2) how do we (hopefully) wirelessly transmit that video to a monitor that will probably be able to only take computer inputs like VGA or DVI.

SO looking into this i stumbled upon Pond 5 and found some awesome video loops that should work really well! But if anyone else knows a better source for the loop i'm looking for i'd be willing to 

So thats the first one semi-solved. The second is a little harder. I found this

Terk LF30S Leapfrog- Wireless 2.4 GHz A/V Transmitter/Receiver System w/ Remote Control Extender (LF-30S LF 30S)

has anyone had any luck with these? Or do you guys know of another solution?

Thanks in advanced guys! I'm sure you guys will come up with some awesome solutions!

Oh and Moderators and Senior team members you can feel free to move this thread where you think it will get more attention, I put it under lighting because i felt it would get more traffic and most lighting people have dappled in media before!

Thanks guys!


----------



## fastfreddy (Oct 14, 2009)

Well, you need power for the monitor, could you run a video line down the power line. You could use a larger cable sheath or wrap in etape. Alternatively, you could build a frame around a small laptop/netbook and just run the clip on that, if you trust the battery you wouldn't need any cables at all.
FF


----------



## CBR372 (Oct 14, 2009)

Now the problem is how do we black it out without any unwanted text popping up...


----------



## metti (Oct 22, 2009)

What will you play it back off of (eg q lab etc)?


----------



## hsaunier (Oct 22, 2009)

Perhaps you could check with the local hosp and inquire about an old machine no longer in use and just hook it up. Place the AC on a relay circuit that you have control of at the console, that way it will respond to blackouts. No real magic to hooking it to a person and no risk of injury as long as there is no defibrillator attached.


----------



## Chris15 (Oct 22, 2009)

CBR372 said:


> Now the problem is how do we black it out without any unwanted text popping up...



IF using VGA, then from memory all you need to do is ground the RGB signal lines. You leave the HV lines running per normal and the display continues to stay in sync. Note this is not real black but backlit black...

But you may need to insert a buffer beforehand so as to not cause your source to have a panic attack at suddenly losing the load impedance...

Else find a VGA splitter or the like with picture mute capability...


----------



## AdamBair (Oct 22, 2009)

Someone must have a laptop to run that video clip from pond5. If you set it up as part of a powerpoint presentation you can use a powerpoint remote to click through the different EKG effects you want.


----------

